# Horse drawings - anyone want?



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I can draw your horse! Im not very good, cause I only started today 
But heres some Ive done:

















Please excuse my bright pink nail lol


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

They're actually really good!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you very much!!! But the muzzle and that area seem abit too thin dont you think?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

OOO i would love one!

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3130

heres the link, pick anyone you like. Thank you!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Thank you very much!!! But the muzzle and that area seem abit too thin dont you think?


 
Maybe a little one the second one, but the first one is spot on!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Domino13011, here he is. Sorry he's not very good, but I tried 









Would anyone else like one??


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

you should add some shading to the first two- then they would look completly awesome!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here he is: sorry he's not very good, I just couldnt get him right!!! :-(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

aw thank you thats so cute!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your welcome... if you dont mind can I try again for more practise?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Can you do one for me?? here's bella . Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Were you talking at me? If you were. Sure go ahead that would be great! Thank you!


----------

